
Anticorrosive Performance of Mango Leaf Extract-Based Hybrid Coating on Steel - r_singh
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acsomega.9b00632
======
r_singh
From: [https://qz.com/india/1673557/indian-scientists-use-mango-
lea...](https://qz.com/india/1673557/indian-scientists-use-mango-leaf-to-
prevent-ships-from-rusting/)

